# camping?



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

hi guys n gals..can anyone recomend any decent camp sites in bordeux and salamanca,on our way down to faro ?..we are traveling down at the begining of july 2011..we want to take a few days and see the countryside of france and spain before arriving in portugal


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Steve 

Camping in Portugal is no problem as most towns have there own camping site. If you do need help with the Portugal part and for camp sies just come back to the Forum. But as for France and Spain i would look on there Forums for each country.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

*camping*



PETERFC said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Camping in Portugal is no problem as most towns have there own camping site. If you do need help with the Portugal part and for camp sies just come back to the Forum. But as for France and Spain i would look on there Forums for each country.
> 
> ...


many thanks peter,i will try that..


----------

